
Federal courts now accepting cryptocurrency for bail - tareqak
https://padailypost.com/2018/08/15/federal-courts-now-accepting-cryptocurrency-for-bail/
======
lingzb
Truth is stranger than fiction

~~~
Fjolsvith
No joke. Back in 2008 when I released from federal prison, I asked my PO if I
could start mining Bitcoin and he didn't want me to get involved with it due
to its ties with criminal activities. I was so angry at him for a long time. I
should have done it anyways and been rich now.

